

Why BP CEO Hayward still has a job - edw519
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/06/08/the-safest-job-in-the-world.html

======
iworkforthem
The Board of Directors still need him as a human punching bag, absorbing all
the blows thrown to BP by politicians, media, and locals, environmental
groups, etc. Even if BP remove him now, which new CEOs in the right mindset
want to step into troubled situations like right now. This is how the
Corporate world roll I guess.

